# افلام وثائقية



## احمد عباس الخطيب (22 يوليو 2009)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
لمزيد من العلم والافادة ورؤية بالعين نحو المستقبل...
علينا ان نجمع كل معلومة او فيلم قام به مهندسو التعدين لاثراء كوكبنا الارض..فهو قسمنا (تعدين)
ووجدت من الممكن ان نجمع الافلام الوثائقية عن تعدين واستخراج المعدن من الارض ليستفيد به كل مستفيد
فها انا ابدا..
راجيا من الله وكل مهندسى تعدين ان يساعدونى فى الحصول على هذه الافلام الوثائقية
على روابط للتحميل..
باسم الله ابدا..
...
تحميل الفيلم الوثائقىDiamond Mines CODE 
Diamond Mines 
CODE 

RapidShare: Easy Filehosting 
RapidShare: Easy Filehosting 
RapidShare: Easy Filehosting 
RapidShare: Easy Filehosting

وانتظروا الجديد 
وانتظر منكم ايضا كل جديد​


----------



## احمد عباس الخطيب (22 يوليو 2009)

فيلم كامل عن 
تاو تونا 
مدينة الذهب 
*تقع بالقرب من جوهانسبورغ ، جنوب افريقيا ، تاو تونا وهي احد مناجم الذهب. وتعتبر تاو تونا شريان الحياة للإقتصاد الرئيسي في جوهانسبرغ ، وتوفير نصف احتياجات العالم من الذهب. ومن أعمق وأكبر المناجم في العالم. عمقه الرئيسي 3،6 كم هو عميق ، وتتألف من 800 كلم من حفر نفق. وهيتعطي المشاهدين في جولة من ديناميه نظم المشاركة في الحفاظ على بيئة العمل في عمق الارض. وتقدم ايضا لمحة عن الحياة كما هي في المناجم مثل تاو تونا . المخاطرة والهلاك ومواجهة أكثر من 10 زلازل في اليوم ، من خلال العمل في المناجم والانفاق الضيقة لاستخراج الذهب*

Tau Tona - City Of Gold














Located near Johannesburg, South Africa, the Tau Tona is a gold mine. The Tau Tona is the main economic life blood of Johannesburg, supplying half the world’s gold needs. It is the deepest and largest working mine in the world. Its main shaft is 3.6 km deep and consists of 800 km of tunneling. This episode gives viewers a tour of the dynamic systems involved in maintaining a working environment deep in the earth. It also provides a glimpse of what life as a mine worker is like in Tau Tona. Risking heat exhaustion, and with 10 earthquakes a day, the miners work through narrow tunnels to extract gold from a 25 cm thick gold vein



Part.01
Part.02
Part.03
Part.04



pass: Inspired​


----------



## احمد عباس الخطيب (22 يوليو 2009)

ملف فيديو 
عن صناعة الحديد والصلب 
وايضا استخدامه في الحياة اليومية 
أي يمكن أن نقول 
الحديد من البداية للنهاية 
Megastructures: Steel



























Steel is one of the strongest materials on earth. It has altered civilisations and changed the course of history. From the soaring skylines in a vast metropolis to dinner tables across the world and razor sharp tools responsible for medical miracles: steel has helped sculpt life as we know it. Come face to face with this alloy's marvellous simplicity and the grand and innovative structures it has given birth to, such as the Brooklyn Bridge and Empire State Building.



Part.01
Part.02
Part.03
Part.04
Part.05
Part.06

*باسوورد فك الضغط لجميع الملفات السابقة هي: Inspired *
​


----------



## احمد عباس الخطيب (22 يوليو 2009)

تحميل الفيلم الوثائقي عبقرية الهندسة المساحات الجوفية





pass: *www.dvd4arab.com*

RapidShare: Easy Filehosting

RapidShare: Easy Filehosting​


----------



## احمد عباس الخطيب (22 يوليو 2009)

تحميل الفيلم الوثائقي مشاريع عملاقة سد هوفر



هذه الصورة تم اعادة تحجيمها اضغط على الشريط الاصفر للحصول على الحجم الاصلي حجم الصورة الاصلي هو 704x448 ومساحتها 36 كيلو بايت









هذه الصورة تم اعادة تحجيمها اضغط على الشريط الاصفر للحصول على الحجم الاصلي حجم الصورة الاصلي هو 704x448 ومساحتها 26 كيلو بايت








هذه الصورة تم اعادة تحجيمها اضغط على الشريط الاصفر للحصول على الحجم الاصلي حجم الصورة الاصلي هو 704x448 ومساحتها 36 كيلو بايت









pass: *www.dvd4arab.com*

RapidShare: Easy Filehosting

RapidShare: Easy Filehosting

RapidShare: Easy Filehosting

RapidShare: Easy Filehosting


----------



## عبده العربي (31 يوليو 2009)

الأخ الكريم أحمد الخطيب
عندما أحاول التحميل تظهر رسالة Error
فما هي المشكلة؟وشكرا........


----------



## احمد عباس الخطيب (31 يوليو 2009)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اخى الفاضل عبده العربى 
الروابط شغالة 100%
دا بس علشان انت دخلت وكان السيرفر مليااان 
او مشغل اكتر من صفحة فى نفس الوقت
على العموم انا لسة مجربها...وحضرتك ..حاول مرة اخرى
وانا موجووود...
اخوك/ احمد الخطيب


----------

